# poor mans suspension



## roachy (Sep 29, 2010)

Well with the storm coming I didn't have time to get anything for the suspension so I came up with a nice ghetto remedy. I took an old indoor sports mat and cut it into pieces and put it in the springs so the bump stops do not bottom out. Even with the weight of the plow, it still raised the front end a few inches. Here are some pics...


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

hahahahaha....BRILLANT!

nice job man


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Let us know how it stands up. Looks like you will need some new SNOW tires.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

theplowmeister;1333219 said:


> ... Looks like you will need some new SNOW tires


Now I'm in....


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I hope Im not the only one who thinks this is utterly insane.


----------



## LittleJohn (Sep 22, 2009)

I would of at least Duct Taped them together as a unit to complete the masterpiece. 

Hey...necessity is the mother of invention...


LittleJohn


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

Bolt them together with carriage bolts. Thumbs Up


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Where I come from, a few is four or five. That's alot of lift from some old gym mats. If this gets out, Superlift, Rancho, and Rough Country are out of business


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

pooleo8;1333334 said:


> Bolt them together with carriage bolts. Thumbs Up


so how do they compress with a bolt going through the middle?


----------



## roachy (Sep 29, 2010)

theplowmeister;1333502 said:


> so how do they compress with a bolt going through the middle?


I havent run a bolt through them because just the weight of the front end on the bump stops keeps them pretty tightly together.

As far as height, theyve raise my front end about 4in. Any time I want more lift I just jack up the front and slide a couple more discs in there. This is pretty sturdy material. Seems to work great on the road so far. Not sure how it will hold up to an entire season of plowing but I think it will do fine.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Check these out for a more permanent solution, cheap too.
http://www.quadratec.com/products/16190_2001.htm


----------

